# Jimmyt's worms



## wingshooter1002 (May 5, 2007)

they work. the worked when nothing else did. i mean nothing. yesterday was a tough day out on lake kaweah. it was raining, sunny, windy calm, cold hot. plus it was such a tough lake to fish anyways. scott here stuck to senkos made by jim (pictured) while i threw everything else trying to find the biguns. you can see who caught fish. he caught another bigger one but we forgot to get a pic of it. he also caught about a 10 in rainbow on a rattle trap. ever hear of that? this is the 4th time in a row that lake has skunked me. but here is scott with his fish.


----------



## Jim (May 5, 2007)

You guys made my day...you have no idea! \/


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 11, 2007)

I arrived home after a weekend in OC MD to find a few bags of the JimmyT super worms - they look and feel great, I cannot wait to try them out. Great colors as well!

Good job Mr. T.!


----------



## G3 Bassman (Jul 2, 2007)

Nothing made me sadder than the day I ran out of Jimmy's Senkos. I mean, they're hot! So soft and subtle, I was killing the bass. Well, not actually killing. I was releasing them back into the water, but that's beside the point. Those stick baits of his are just awesome!*

*(This has been an unpaid and unsolicited product testimonial) :wink:


----------



## fishhog (Jul 8, 2007)

Fishhog Jr. and I fished our lake on Sat. and used your worms as I said I would.Well we did quite well and I'll post the pic as soon as I down load them. the story of the day is the one that got away. I ust 10lb test and he broke it like nothing. Going back next week with 20lb floro. and if he breaks that i'll get muskie line. :wink: 

Fishhog Sr.


----------



## Jim (Jul 9, 2007)

fishhog said:


> Fishhog Jr. and I fished our lake on Sat. and used your worms as I said I would.Well we did quite well and I'll post the pic as soon as I down load them. the story of the day is the one that got away. I ust 10lb test and he broke it like nothing. Going back next week with 20lb floro. and if he breaks that i'll get muskie line. :wink:
> 
> Fishhog Sr.



Good to hear!


----------



## redbug (Jul 9, 2007)

IMO... your line may have broken because it was Floro. I am not A fan of the stuff. As a leader material it is fine but I will never again use it as my main line.
I lost 6 good fish during a tournament using floro as a main line, it was BPS floro in 14lb test it broke on the hook set, and while reaching over to lip a bass I checked for nicks and checked the knot before casts . 
Mono has worked for years and I am back to it and haven't lost a fish do to line breakage since going back to it..

Remember This is just me talking others may and I am sure give different opinions.. good luck with whatever you choose..

Wayne


----------

